Ask HN: Given no network fx and commodity product, what's special about Bird? - microdrum
======
sharemywin
1\. eventually the cities will probably regulate it and then the incumbents
are locked in.

2\. might be able to add sensors/cameras to capture a ton of data for
navigating.

------
microdrum
Isn't this just the same as hoverboards last year?

